# dogs health



## Beverley (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi my 15yr old. Doxie Champ has a heart issues hes on two pills and my 6yr old. Poodle has Addisons , pancreatis And has had a bout with uti


----------



## stephanbrown44 (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh sorry to hear that. Heart disease is diagnosed when a pet has evidence of a heart abnormality such as a heart murmur, enlarged heart, valve changes, or other heart abnormalities–but is not showing any outward clinical signs. Heart failure occurs when a pet with heart disease (as previously defined) shows signs such as difficulty breathing, coughing, belly distention, edema or fluid buildup.


----------

